# Which method do you use



## Dcuber (Feb 2, 2008)

Which method do you use?
Just A simple pole to get an idea
I use Fridrich right now...


----------



## Me (Feb 2, 2008)

You're missing MGLS


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 2, 2008)

currently, i use a mixture of Fridrich F2L and LBL (last layer) but i am learning OLL and PLL


----------



## MistArts (Feb 2, 2008)

You are missing Heise and Ortega


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 2, 2008)

You're still missing MGLS. (for me, with Fridrich F2L).

And what's "method+COLL" ?

And you might want to specify you're asking for people's 3x3x3 main (sighted) speedsolving methods.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 2, 2008)

About missing methods, how about my BCE? =)

No, seriously, there are 100 of methods, it's not possible to list them all.

But I miss corners first, many elder cubers uses that, aspecially here in Sweden.

----
I voted VH becuse that's the method I'm using for competiton, still, but I'm really trying to learn my new EG based BCE. Sometimes it is already, after about a month of practice, faster than CROSS-F2L-VH-COLL-EPLL but there are still many slow cases and some I don't know at all.


----------



## Mik (Feb 2, 2008)

MistArts said:


> You are missing Heise and Ortega



Does anybody know where to find info on the Ortega method? I've found about 2 sites and they're both really hard to understand once you get to the last parts.


----------



## Dene (Feb 2, 2008)

Well I voted Fridrich, for now, but it will very soon change to MGLS.


----------



## dudemanpp (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm currently using Fridrich. I was trying to learn COLL but I really don't like it.


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 2, 2008)

I voted ZB, even though it's really a hybrid Fridrich/ZB method. I know all of ZBF2L and about 25% ZBLL.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 3, 2008)

I voted for Petrus, because I practice on it.

I'm better at Fridrich, unfortunately.


----------



## Lofty (Feb 3, 2008)

I think I will have to go Fridrich, tho I do do VH sometimes.


----------



## Leo (Feb 3, 2008)

I use Fridrich, but I'm still learning the OLLs. After that I may learn some COLL, at least the ones I can do quickly. But the other method I know is Petrus, but I don't use it for speedsolving, just when I get bored of Fridrich .


----------



## malcolm (Feb 3, 2008)

I use mostly Fridrich, but often start with x/double xcross, because i used to do Petrus and my normal cross sucks, i can make 2x2x2 blocks much faster. And i dont know all OLLS/PLLS.


----------



## MiloD (Feb 3, 2008)

im enjoying petrus very much. i have a lot to improve on in every step but i like that all the steps feel very different. combining "fixing bad edges" with block building in steps 2 and 4 is where its.


----------



## Harris Chan (Feb 3, 2008)

Argh this is too vague of a method list 

What if someone uses all in the solving? Some might start off with a 2x2 block, and then extend it to an X-cross, and then do ZBF2L after that, and perhaps COLL after. What would that be?


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 3, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> Argh this is too vague of a method list
> 
> What if someone uses all in the solving? Some might start off with a 2x2 block, and then extend it to an X-cross, and then do ZBF2L after that, and perhaps COLL after. What would that be?



Sunds pretty much like an advanced VH solve, I'm using tech's like that to expand my HV, X-cross starting from a 2x2x2 if it is an easy one, ZBF2L if I know the case and so on...


----------



## guusrs (Feb 3, 2008)

I use CFCE which is Cross-F2L (pairwise)-LLCorners-LLEdges but it's not on the list...


----------



## Ewks (Feb 3, 2008)

I use fridrich, though i'm still learning the OLL's (there are just too many of them). I wish I'd learned the Petrus method first, the x-cross would just be so much easier.


----------



## Dcuber (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry guys... I should have made it multiple pickings and an other box 
I'll remember that


----------



## brad711 (Feb 4, 2008)

I use Fridrich. Although the line between methods isn't terribly defined. I sometimes use a bit of any other method. (Except maybe Roux)


----------



## alexc (Feb 4, 2008)

Voted VH. I know the H and U COLL cases so far. I also know about half of VH F2L. I think that this will be faster than my Fridrich.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 4, 2008)

Why isn't keyhole + 4 look last layer in the list?


----------



## GreatMind (Feb 5, 2008)

I voted for Fridrich.


----------



## boiiwonder (Feb 5, 2008)

i use use the f2l and the lbl method 
im still learning the oll and pll
i only know about 20 in total


----------



## mng1994 (Feb 5, 2008)

Well right now I am using fridrich but I am considering switching to petrus because of fewer moves.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 5, 2008)

boiiwonder said:


> i use use the f2l and the lbl method
> im still learning the oll and pll
> i only know about 20 in total



Wait, what is "the f2l" method or "the lbl" method? I wasn't aware that there was only one.


----------



## SD14 (Feb 5, 2008)

i voted ZB cause i am using the ZBf2l and about 35% ZBLL(would be more if i the notation on the page i have was crazy)


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 5, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Why isn't keyhole + 4 look last layer in the list?



Beginner LBL?


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 5, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Why isn't keyhole + 4 look last layer in the list?
> ...


 
Not really. It saves about 10 moves and is really a step between beginner lbl (1st layer corners, then 2nd layer edges) and Fridrich (4 * 1st layer corner+2nd layer edge)


----------



## TimMc (Feb 6, 2008)

"Other"

Tim.


----------



## Richard (Feb 8, 2008)

16.xx avg with Roux right now...i love the method!


----------



## Erik (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh goody another 'which method' thread..


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 8, 2008)

Richard that's not what your sig says. 

anyway, why do you even bother making these topics? It's going to be like 90% Fridrich, 4% Petrus, 4% Roux, 2% everything else, roughly...


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 8, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Kenneth said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



Bah! that's because everybody (hi Stefan =) thinks beginners are stupid. I always recommend keyhole and 4LLL to beginners, it's learnable in a week for any who is willing to try hard.


----------



## mizzle (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey now. Some of us use our own methods (M3), Roux, Petrus, COLL, and all sorts of varied things.

This poll just goes to show how biased toward Fridrich things are, and how distressing that is.


----------



## Richard (Feb 10, 2008)

Haha, i fixed my signature, better?


----------



## Lofty (Feb 11, 2008)

Mizzle, do you have a guide or a site anywhere about your M3? If i remember correctly what it is its your orient first method?
I want to at least test out using some kind of m3/zz method.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 11, 2008)

Lofty said:


> Mizzle, do you have a guide or a site anywhere about your M3? If i remember correctly what it is its your orient first method?
> I want to at least test out using some kind of m3/zz method.



I believe it goes something like orient all first, first three F2L pairs, 4th pair + corner control, COLL, EPLL.


----------



## Lofty (Feb 11, 2008)

I think so, only, with the control he gets it to a 1LLL that has about half the cases of ZB, maybe less. At least thats what I remember from a previous post. I mainly just suck at orienting everything right off the bat. Being solely a fridrich solver and the only bld i have done is with Pochmann so I'm not used to looking at orientation and not used to optimally solving it. I guess thats just something to work on on my own.


----------



## mizzle (Feb 11, 2008)

There isn't a guide yet, because I'm still working on it, and I'm terribly lazy.

Basically, you set up edges to be oriented using F (F', B, B') turns and easy triggers like (F U F'). During this step, I also try to start my block or cross, or make some pairs.

Then, you do the F2L except the final pair with no rotations and only RULD turns, and the occasional F2 or B2. Multislotting is made much easier this way.

With the final pair, you influence corner orientation so that you achieve U, T, L, or a skip. All intuitive and very easy. Adds a couple of turns, but it's worth it.

You finish with COLL and an edge PLL, or, if you've learned enough of them, ZBLL (PLL and 216 other cases, but much better recognition, and 1/6 of them are no corner perm cases, so they're mostly Sune variants).


----------



## mazei (Feb 12, 2008)

Why do so little people use other methods than Fridrich. Its not like that is the best method in the world right? I mean, other methods should be equally as good since you can also get sub-13 seconds with other methods(although i can't but i know other people can).


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Feb 12, 2008)

Fridrich, like the rest of the world. It's kind of a cheap shot because I use Petrus too, but only like 25% of the time. If I see a somewhat simple 2x2 block, I might switch methods entirely.


----------



## Cubie Newbie (Feb 15, 2008)

I have an okay, pretty smooth, but slow, Fridrich F2L.

I'm learning Fridrich OLL and PLL.

As of now, I am using an INTUITIVE Fridrich F2L, a Fridrich EOLL, a Fridrich COLL, a Fridrich EPLL, and a Fridrich CPLL.

I am learning/transitioning to a 2-step last layer. (AKA Full Fridrich)


----------

